# Book Proposal Guidelines



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 29, 2004)

I posted this over in the e-publishing forum, but a few people recommended I repost it here.  My friend and I have an idea for a book and we'd like to send a proposal to EN or another e-publisher. Anyone have any recommendations as to who I should contact or who might be interested in the book?  I'd like to find the guidelines for proposal letters before I try and write anything.  If someone could also point me in that direction, that'd be great.

I don't want to get too specific, but we'd like to do a semi-serious parody book for 3.5 DnD.  I'm not sure what kind of market there is for parody books, but we're confident we can write something that's funny and actually useful on some level.  If you'd like to email me for any reason, goodkingjayiii@yahoo.com. Thanks.


----------

